

The 2015 Global Startup Ecosystem Ranking Is Live - bjoernlasseh
http://blog.startupcompass.co/the-2015-global-startup-ecosystem-ranking-is-live

======
sherlock_h
Wow, look at Berlin's growth. I wonder what is driving this - can't only be
Wunderlist and Rocket Internet ;-) Interesting insights into gender equality
as well with 30% female founders in Chicago

------
gringoDan
Wonder how cost of living will factor into growth in future years...SV, NYC,
London, etc. are often just too expensive for early-stage and bootstrapped
startups

